# No Screens Found (Solved)

## youand28

When I try to startx my xorg log goes to say Fatal error: no screens found. For anyone wondering, my xorg log is https://paste.pound-python.org/show/62SHMbXdOA5Tce4bd6O5/ my dmesg is https://paste.pound-python.org/show/KbNe8FNf5u4oJ1vIEzN9/ my main issue is figuring out what exactly is causing the issue. I tried to fix the kernel a number of times and ended up with a clock skew that is unfixable even with ntp service and broke my journaling on sda so had to repair but at the end built a kernel that worked to fix the amdgpu enable issue by adding the binaries in the generic kernel setting. I don't knowant if it is not detecting it or going with ~64 and changing to eudev messed it up but thing is that I had the same issue in stable that I had to manually fix by going unstable since the Polaris was not supported my the stable kernel. Anything I need to do, since it is my first time with this issue, so if I can add anything to facilitate or understand this do ask please, thanks in advance.  I would add the actual code but using phone since my comp xD.Last edited by youand28 on Sat Jan 14, 2017 9:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory

 

Your kernel has no DRM enabled.

----------

## youand28

But I don't understand why it is not detected I set it inow my kernel config https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Ul0cvJQN3W5xk2xVKdXV/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

youand28,

Your kernel says

```
# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set
```

Xorg says 

```
[  5376.531] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI/AMD Radeon chipsets:
```

Xorg also tells us 

```
[  5376.530] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:67df:1682:9480 rev 199, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/2097152, 0xdfe00000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000e000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
```

Which translates to Radeon RX 480

You need the Xorg amdgpu driver, not the radeon one.  At present, you have half and half.

The kernel CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU=y is correct, the 

```
[  5376.531] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI/AMD Radeon chipsets:
```

is not.

----------

## youand28

Ok thank you for all the suggestions; I seem to have solved the kernel issue with simply mounting my /boot before making the kernel. Since I made the boot into a different partition, I kept forgetting to mount the boot after each kernel upgrade. Facepalm moment... I enabled the kernel DRM and it still seemed to not work until I figured out with a 

```
uname -v
```

that my last kernel upgrade to the system was actually about a week ago. Again, all was solved after I enabled the necessary drm after mounting the /boot. Thanks all!

----------

